# What is This Percussion Instrument?



## baroque flute

Something I'm curious about: what is that percussion instrument that sounds sort of like the sound you would make by clicking your tongue (but much better, naturally :lol? It it some kind of wood block? I've heard it used in classical music. There's so many percussion instruments out there that I find it kind of dizzying. But I'm interested in using percussion in my compositions, and learning about what's out there.


----------



## Quaverion

I know just what you speak of. It also sounds like a horse clip-clopping along, right? I have heard them reffered to as just "wooden blocks" before, or just "the blocks." Maybe there is a real name for them, but if there is I don't know it.


----------



## baroque flute

Thanks, Quaverion! I am going to see if there are some on my electric keyboard. I might use them sometime. I am interested in some of hose odd percussion instruments. I like the way Tchaikovsky used varied percussion in his works (except not the cymbals!).


----------



## Daniel

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Sep 6 2004, 09:41 AM
> *(except not the cymbals!).
> [snapback]1736[/snapback]​*


:lol: Very right! :lol:

The violin concert and major orchestral works besides the suites are often without them - luckily B)


----------



## Quaverion

I just learned that Danse Macabre had wooden blocks to resemble skeletons along with the violin. All I have heard was the violin and piano, plus the orchestral version.


----------



## godzillaviolist

*xylophone*

I thought he just used the xylophone? Or is that what you are reffering to?
godzilla


----------



## tutto

maybe temple block? in shape of mouth.
cajkovski wrote a kinder trommel


----------



## Mr Salek

Is it a clave?


----------



## Mark Harwood

It may well be claves, which have a range of sounds because they may be solid or hollow, and can be made from wood, plastic or fibreglass. Hollow wooden blocks are used too, and you may see them in the shape of a skull.


----------



## Rondo

tutto said:


> maybe temple block? in shape of mouth.
> cajkovski wrote a kinder trommel


Temple block is right. Claves sound similar, with a kind of *snap, snap* sound.

They are used in Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite in _On the Trail_, as well as _Sleigh Ride_, and various soundtracks of spaghetti westerns.


----------



## Violin_Frenzy

baroque flute said:


> Thanks, Quaverion! I am going to see if there are some on my electric keyboard. I might use them sometime. I am interested in some of hose odd percussion instruments. I like the way Tchaikovsky used varied percussion in his works (except not the cymbals!).


I absolutely HATE Tchaikovsky. I seriously can't put into words how much I hate it. I'm more of a Baroque Man myself. Chopin is really the only Romantic composer I can stand.


----------



## Rondo

I particularly enjoy Bartok's compositions with percussion instruments. Beethoven also did some pretty good percussion writing in his later works.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

Violin_Frenzy said:


> I absolutely HATE Tchaikovsky. I seriously can't put into words how much I hate it. I'm more of a Baroque Man myself. Chopin is really the only Romantic composer I can stand.


We should have a long talk.....

Just kidding 

As you can see, I'm somewhat fond of late romantic, early contemporary composers 

So no Classical for you, then? Other than Tchaikovsky, of course


----------



## Kezza

Rondo said:


> Temple block is right. Claves sound similar, with a kind of *snap, snap* sound.


I would say Temple Blocks as well. Very cool instrument. Normally come with 5 different tones. Relatively Popular in Concert Band music.

Temple Block solos ftw!


----------



## halfasemitone

Definitely not claves.


----------



## ElaineAbigayle

An instrument, such as a drum, xylophone, piano, or maraca, in which sound is produced by one object striking another or by being scraped or shaken.


----------



## alissagiadagreen

A percussion instrument is any object which produces a sound when hit with an implement, shaken, rubbed, scraped, or by any other action which sets the object into vibration. The term usually applies to an object used in a rhythmic context or with musical intent.

The word "percussion" has evolved from Latin terms: "percussio" (which translates as "to beat, strike" in the musical sense, rather than the violent action), and "percussus" (which is a noun meaning "a beating"). As a noun in contemporary English it is described in Wiktionary as "the collision of two bodies to produce a sound". The usage of the term is not unique to music but has application in medicine and weaponry, as in percussion cap, but all known and common uses of the word, "percussion", appear to share a similar lineage beginning with the original Latin: "percussus". In a musical context then, the term "percussion instruments" may have been coined originally to describe family of instruments including drums, rattles, metal plates, or wooden blocks which musicians would beat or strike (as in a collision) to produce sound.


----------



## halfasemitone

In other words...............................................





not claves.


----------



## daniellabellaking

A percussion instrument is any object which produces a sound when hit with an implement, shaken, rubbed, scraped, or by any other action which sets the object into vibration. The term usually applies to an object used in a rhythmic context or with musical intent.

The word "percussion" has evolved from Latin terms: "percussio" (which translates as "to beat, strike" in the musical sense, rather than the violent action), and "percussus" (which is a noun meaning "a beating"). As a noun in contemporary English it is described in Wiktionary as "the collision of two bodies to produce a sound". The usage of the term is not unique to music but has application in medicine and weaponry, as in percussion cap, but all known and common uses of the word, "percussion", appear to share a similar lineage beginning with the original Latin: "percussus". In a musical context then, the term "percussion instruments" may have been coined originally to describe family of instruments including drums, rattles, metal plates, or wooden blocks which musicians would beat or strike (as in a collision) to produce sound.


----------



## Ian Elliott

Me too. And I also hate Chopin.


----------



## Rasa

Ian Elliott said:


> Me too. And I also hate Chopin.


You appear to be mistaken


----------



## Ian Elliott

I never said I was right. I am only describing my taste.


----------



## LastExile

I should really read post dates before actually posting.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

baroque flute said:


> Something I'm curious about: what is that percussion instrument that sounds sort of like the sound you would make by clicking your tongue (but much better, naturally :lol? It it some kind of wood block? I've heard it used in classical music.


Now if you mean something like that wooden sound in Prokofiev's orchetral works, it's simply indicated a Legno (wood) in the score ... listen to Alexander Nevsky Cantata for example ...


----------



## rahmalec

Yes, usually a woodblock (which can be high or low in pitch). Also the claves may have such a sound as well, used in Latin stuff a lot.


----------



## romboid

Probably


----------

